# Fast food



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

My paranha loked bored eating feeder fish that where stupid enoth to swim right up to him. I wanted him to get excersice so today I gave him a Giant dano its fast as lighting he hadnt caught it yet. Im looking foward to seeing what he does with it. Know any other Interesting fish to feed a bored paranha?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Zebra Danios and some fast tetras...







!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Way ahead of ya. I've had GD's in my tanks for months now.


----------

